# Pflanzen und Algenprobleme



## rirasoft (10. Juni 2011)

Frage: Ich habe 4 Pflanzen in Körbe aus Kokusmatten (nicht eingegraben, sondern auf (Back-) Steine gestellt. Wie lange halten die? Geben die arg viele Nähstoffe ab? Die andere Pflanzen sind in Plastikkörbe entweder auch auf Backsteine oder direkt auf dem Boden gestellt. Die Erde darin ist zum einen Teicherde (Hawta Flor Teicherde; sieht eher aus wie Blumenerde) und / oder Kölle's Beste Teichpflanzen-Erde (Tongranulat mit Lava; www.pflanzen-koelle.de). Die Pflanzen wachsen sehr schön (siehe meine Bilder im Profil), allerdings die grüne Fadenalgen auch. Habe ich durch diese Erde zu viel Nährstoffe drin?

Mehrmals in der Woche muß ich mit einer alten Flaschenbürste die Fadenalgen entfernen.

Vielleicht kann man es auf den aktuellen Bildern erkennen.


 

 

 


Muß ich die Pflanzen umtopfen? Wenn ja, was nehme ich als Substrat? Habe hier in dem Forum schon viel gelesen; von Lehm (woher?) bis Gemisch mit Sand (habe ich genügend)

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen und Algenprobleme*

Hallo Andreas.

Bei Miniteichen ist die Substratgeschichte oftmals eine Gradwanderung.
Hat man zu mageres Substrat, wachsen die Pflanzen schlecht. Ist es zu fett, freuen sich die Algen...

Wenn möglich, würde ich die verwendete Teicherde mit Sand abmagern und so die Algen ein wenig im Wachstum ausbremsen. 
Oder Du fischst eben noch 1-2 Jahre Algen ab (dann dürften die Nährstoff langsam verbraucht sein) und freust Dich an dem kräftigen Pflanzenwachstum. 

Falls Du ihn noch nicht gefunden haben solltest, hier mal noch ein Beitrag über Substrat im Miniteich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21694


----------



## rirasoft (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen und Algenprobleme*

Hallo Annette,

da werde ich wohl nächsten Freitag (Brückentag bei uns) die Pflanzen herausholen und neu einpflanzen (müssen). Zudem werden dann die Kokuskörbe gegen Plastikkörbe ausgetauscht und ein großer Wasserwechsel wird durchgeführt, jedenfalls habe ich eine ziemlich grüne Brühe.

Danke
Andreas


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen und Algenprobleme*

Hallo Andreas
ich habe meine Pflanzen nur in Kies gesetzt, ohne Pflanzkörbe. Habe kein Problem mit Algen, die Pflanzen wachsen zwar nicht sooooo üppig, aber das Wasser ist immer klar.  Ich finde, ohne Körbe ist die Optik viel schöner !


----------



## rirasoft (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen und Algenprobleme*

Hallo jolantha,

Pflanzkörbe muss ich schon nehmen, da das Becken nur gerade senkrechte Wände hat (quadratisch, praktisch, gut) und die ein paar Pflanzen (__ Schilf, Zebrabinse, usw.) auf Backsteine als Sockel stehen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen und Algenprobleme*

Habe auch die Befürchtung, dass die Teicherde, die ich für die neuen Pflanzen und Körbe verwendet habe, ein Übel für meine "plöden" Fadenalgen ist. Bei mir kommt aber hinzu, dass ich im April den kompletten Teich gereinigt habe ... 

Liegts an der Erde, an dem neuen Wasser? Wie werde ich diese v.... Fadenalgen los ... dass ist das Problem, wenn man klares Wasser hat ... man sieht zuviel 

Meine Idee wäre jetzt, die Körbe zu leeren und nur feinen Kies zu benutzen.
In den Kies dann die Pflanzen ohne Erde ... geht das gut?  ...  Wie handhabt Ihr das so?


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Pflanzen und Algenprobleme*

Hallo Markus
meine Seerosen stehen auch ohne Erde in den Körben, nur in Kies ( grob ) , und im Frühjahr holeich sie raus und säubere sie mit dem Gartenschlauch, da sich auch darin schwarzer Schlick sammelt. Manchmal sogar noch mal zum Sommerende, um alles verfaulte und abgeblühte zu entfernen.


----------

